# The Orchestra: iPad App



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...-that-puts-a-symphony-at-your-fingertips.html
http://boingboing.net/2012/12/06/the-orchestra-ipad-app-combin.html

I'm downloading now. Looks like fun.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

It looks like a very cool app, thanks for mentioning it. Is it free?


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

Sonata said:


> It looks like a very cool app, thanks for mentioning it. Is it free?


free ??? The app is $13.99, and for iPad only. from their website.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

davinci said:


> free ??? The app is $13.99, and for iPad only. from their website.


I downloaded it last night. It's wonderful. It has a variety of music being performed with multiple camera angles on the orchestra you can switch through in real time. It also has a scrolling conducting score and a map of the orchestra showing in real time which parts of the orchestra are playing at any given time. You can listen just to the woodwinds, or just the brass, or just percussion, etc. there's an extensive encyclopedia of instruments with information, photos and a video of the performer in the Philharmonia who plays it talking about the instrument and demonstrating it. Lots of fascinating stuff and plenty of info, even for well schooled classical fans.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Ahhhh, no extra cash for apps now, but it looks really cool! Myabe in a few months!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

One comment said it's only excerpts. Is that true?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The music is excerpts, but there's a ton of linked commentary and info on each piece. It isn't a music playing app. It's an information app. You could spend hours and hours with it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow. It sounds cheap for $14. Just my luck; my tablet is an Android.


----------

